# Golden retriever in an apartment?



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum. According to what I have read, it is possible to raise a puppy in an apartment, though it is very difficult trying to cope with the limited size of a puppy's bladder. If you do a search here, you will find plenty of good information.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes. Goldens can adapt to living just about anywhere, just as long as they are afforded the opportunity to get plenty of exercise. I always say that a yard does not exercise your dog; you do.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, you can absolutely have a Golden in an apartment. But it will be a major commitment on your part to do it and be successful. Please think long and hard about your desire to accommodate the exercise needs of your puppy. I'm not trying to dissuade you, just trying to make sure you really understand the lifestyle change to have a young dog. Most people assume that a puppy is a project for a few months and then quickly grows up into a dog that they can walk around the block when they get home from work, take it hiking on Saturday afternoon and for the most part the dog will wait patiently till someone has time to play. There are some breeds you can do this with and an older rescue would probably fit this, but a Golden Retriever puppy or younger dog will be major project for the first 3 years or so of life. 

They need aerobic exercise (hard play that leaves them tired and panting, about 20 or 30 minutes worth) every single day or they will absolutely drive you crazy. An hour leash walk will not count as exercise, they need work: swimming, off leash hiking or retrieving which is a skill that needs to be taught. Younger dogs will lost interest and only fetch a few times before getting distracted, it's not easy to get them the exercise they need. In addition, the training requirements are more than just a puppy class. You have to practice obedience (about 5 or 10 minutes) with them most days of the week, they need mental work too. Here is a link to read and think over: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7281-help-my-teenage-dog-crazy-around-me.html 

If they are sleeping in the crate 8 hours overnight and then 8-10 hours during the day while you're at work, the remaining hours of the day they will be 'up and at 'em'. It means you will not be able to lay on the couch and watch t.v. or spend time on the internet or reading a book in the evenings without a puppy pestering you to play or chewing furniture while your back is turned. It is like having a toddler or a preschool age child who demands attention. You will wonder what you ever did with your spare time  An older dog will adjust to your schedule, a puppy will as well but will not wait patiently while you do chores or go to happy hour with friends. It's a lot of fun, just be sure you are ok with it being a seriously long term project.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

nolefan said:


> ...
> 
> If they are sleeping in the crate 8 hours overnight and then 8-10 hours during the day while you're at work, the remaining hours of the day they will be 'up and at 'em'. It means you will not be able to lay on the couch and watch t.v. or spend time on the internet or reading a book in the evenings without a puppy pestering you to play or chewing furniture while your back is turned. It is like having a toddler or a preschool age child who demands attention. You will wonder what you ever did with your spare time  An older dog will adjust to your schedule, a puppy will as well but will not wait patiently while you do chores or go to happy hour with friends. It's a lot of fun, just be sure you are ok with it being a seriously long term project.


This, exactly, is critical information and advice. A Golden Retriever is VERY adaptable. If they have to, they can adapt to even the most difficult situations. But we, as humans, who espouse love for this, the best of all dog breeds, shouldn't accept putting these dogs into bad situations. While dogs are NOT humans, empathy is the key here. How would YOU like being locked in a cage for two thirds of your day, or more, and then get essentially ignored for the remaining time - because your human owners are too tired or busy to deal with you? It's not fair. Anyone who willingly does this is no dog lover; they are selfish and cruel. 

Fortunately, goldens are good at worming their way into your heart. As time passes, as the bond grows and matures, you'll give in to a back and forth, a dynamic where you do things for the dog, and the dog does things for you, out of love. When that happens you'll be locked into a lifelong friendship that transcends species differences. It's a great, wonderous thing.

So please, take a look at your lives, and think of all the things you will give up if you want to be fair to the dog. If you can honestly say that you'd rather go hiking with the dog than play computer games, you'll be a good fit.  Also keep in mind that there are doggy daycares. They can make the growing up bit a lot more pleasant for the puppy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It is TOTALLY doable! My first Golden as an adult was in a third floor walk-up, my second and current is in a town house, also with no yard. 

The housetraining part is hardest - you have to get a baby puppy outside every half hour or so for the first couple of weeks, and then every couple hours as it grows. Thankfully, you can carry the puppy at this point, because whether you are taking stairs or an elevator, the puppy won't wait. But if you are carrying him, he likely won't pee til he's outside.

After that - it is really just about your commitment to getting him out to a park or someplace to run and play, every day, at least twice a day for an hour or so, plus bathroom outs. For me, I always say, it is no big deal at all that I don't have a yard. It is just part of life that the first thing I do when I roll out of bed, is take my dog out. And it is the last thing I do at night. On a leash, every time. It's just what we do. And other than that, we go to parks, we hike, I take her swimming most days in the summer, we do field training, etc. She is very fit. My rule is, I never expect her to be quiet and skeep when I go out unless I have given her the opportunity to run and get out her energy first.

As for the smaller space of an apartment, honestly, Goldens don't run around a big house madly. You could live in 3000 square feet - and the Golden would still be in the room where you are. If you live in 650 square feet, it will be the same.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

We actually have a member here who has been living full time on a sailboat with his Golden puppy quite successfully for a good year now. However, he has built his dog training and exercise into a hobby and jumped all in with training and getting his dog out in the world. Like Sweetgirl posted above, the dog's needs come first and it is a happy life for everyone.


----------



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

One other thing to keep in mind, that hasn't been mentioned yet: If the apartment grounds has grassy areas, the management may hire landscaping contractors to spray harmful chemicals, so it's important to avoid that.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

100% doable. I live in an 1,100 sq ft condo. 

What needed changing was my mindset, not my residence. Between my wife and I, someone takes Maya out to the park every morning for off leash exercise. Walking is not a substitute and should complement aerobic exercise. First question to ask yourself - can you commit approx. 30-40 mins of off leash play PLUS an additional hour of walking every day? Some pups will differ based on their needs (younger dogs don't need much physical exercise), but 90 minutes of outdoor time per day is a good average for when your dog starts to turn a few months old. Add to that constant training/classes and pretty soon your world will be revolving around your dog!

Do you work from home? If not, how will you accommodate your dog when away? Crate training can be vital, but even then, I am not for crating a dog for 8 hours plus. Can you come home to let the dog out, or hire a dog walker to visit during the day. My wife works from home for the most part, but when she is gone longer than 4 hours, we drop Maya off at a sitter's home. 

Potty training may be a bit tricky in an apartment. We live on the second floor and there were times we had to rush downstairs, boots untied, coat unzipped (fortunately pants were zipped!). Mistakes will happen at home, but I really feel this is something that can be easily accomplished and will be a non issue in a few months.

As you can see, all my points are about you and less your residence. I have seen dogs, including goldens, that are horribly behaved and poorly exercised in spite of a lush green yard at their disposal. Because people automatically conflate having the green space with an exercised dog. Left in the yard unsupervised provides no stimulation. 

So it can be done, and it has been done, by several members on this forum, most of whom are far more experienced than I am. You just need to be dedicated to your dog, as he/she will be to you. It really is a wonderful thing, though time consuming, and not always fun and games!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We temporarily lived in a third floor apartment for three months. I was nervous about my Brady, he was 2 at the time. He THRIVED there - he loved it. He loved going for all the walks and meeting all the dogs and people in the complex. When he was indoors, he picked a couple spots, and loved the vantage point he had to watch the world outside. If even got to the point where he chose which family member would take him out next, not sure if we each went a different route, or if he just wanted to take turns with each family member.

Goldens are just happy being with their people.

Now a golden from field lines might not do as well but I bet a breeder with those type of lines would not sell to someone without a yard.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Hello! i'm from singapore, and most of us in this country live in high rise apartments due to space constraints in this tiny country. It is totally doable, and don't let apartment life discourage you. Like the others said, you have to think long term. I'm 23 and my social life has taken a hit since i've gotten lily, but i wouldn't have it any other way- she fills my heart and brings me so much joy.

Remember you'll be dedicating over ten years of your life for this puppy, and it's going to take up most of your time and energy to raise your furbaby well. I'd say the most difficult part would be potty training especially if you don't work from home, but you could always get help for that, hire a dog walker if you're working. 

Do think about the financial costs of owning a dog as well aside from the time commitment. Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mayabear said:


> 100% doable. I live in an 1,100 sq ft condo.
> 
> What needed changing was my mindset, not my residence. Between my wife and I, someone takes Maya out to the park every morning for off leash exercise. Walking is not a substitute and should complement aerobic exercise. First question to ask yourself - can you commit approx. 30-40 mins of off leash play PLUS an additional hour of walking every day? Some pups will differ based on their needs (younger dogs don't need much physical exercise), but 90 minutes of outdoor time per day is a good average for when your dog starts to turn a few months old. Add to that constant training/classes and pretty soon your world will be revolving around your dog!
> 
> ...


 
x 10

Wish I could have put multiple thanks on this post. Great point that it's not about your dwelling but your mindset.


----------



## hefeweizen (Sep 30, 2016)

My boyfriend and I live on the 4th floor of an apartment building (~700 sq feet) and our pup Hefe is 5 months old. It's totally doable, but it's different than having a house and a yard and sometimes I kick myself and dream of opening a door and letting her go out to potty in a fenced yard while I look on from the heated house... but we really love where we live in the city, so it's a trade off. Overall, I think that Hefe thrives on the apartment life! The amount of space inside doesn't seem to matter to her - she's almost always laying on the couch with her head in my lap, or chewing a toy on her bed on the ground. Almost everyone in our apartment building has a dog, and 2 other couples have puppies right now. One puppy is only a few weeks younger than Hefe and they are BEST friends - I love watching them play! She loves the adult dogs in the building as well - we certainly have a community and they love seeing each other outside or in the hallways where we can let them run and play. Socializing her to all types of people was easy, and she probably met >100 friendly people in the first week just being in the hallway and outside the apartment building, since we have a large gym complex next door. I still spent a ton of time socializing her to everything on various checklists, most of which required a drive out of the city.

Potty training was hard work, not gonna lie. I work from home full-time and my boyfriend is a medical student and is also home most of the week, so having someone home all day was not an issue. All outings are on a leash and at first we carried her down the hall, into the elevator, and out the door (decently long trip) up until about 12-14 weeks old. Then we started running her, and eventually walking her down the hallway. She had a few accidents in the hallways. She's been reliable for about a month now, less an afternoon of intense diarrhea and vomiting (sorry!). 

In terms of physical activity, right now we do a short walk before and after my work hours and one of us takes her on a longer walk in the trails down by the river or on the bike path at lunch. We take 3 other outings that are more like quick potty breaks, and sometimes after dinner she wants to walk or play more but it depends on the day and the weather. We also have a super long hallway that I use to play fetch with her daily and get her heart rate up. I recently purchased a 50 ft long line to work on recall training and romp in the snow in the park behind the apartment, and I think she will love that, but we live on a very busy street and I wouldn't ever let her off-leash around here. When is is older we will go to off-leash dog areas to run and hike daily. 

Something to keep in mind is that you will constantly have to work on leash training, unlike if you lived in a house with a yard and you could selectively work on loose leash walking twice a day on a walk (or start practicing with the leash inside first, and then bring it outside, which is what our puppy class recommended) and not 10-15 times a day for potty breaks. We used a gentle leader and rewarded for heeling every single time she was on a leash.


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi! My husband and I live in a 575 sq. ft. apartment and we have a 9 month old Golden boy (he came home at 11 weeks). 

My grandma has had Golden Retrievers for years. When I expressed my concerns about apartment life, she reassured me that this breed just wants to be with people. She was right. 

To be honest, even if we lived in a mansion he would still be glued to our side. He is always right next to us. He is such a people dog, and I'm sure that is how most of them are. 

I have read articles about potty training in apartments, and how it can actually be better because you are forced to pay attention and be observant since they are on a leash. We found this to be true with ours; since every time he goes outside we have to be with him, he learned very quickly.

One thing to consider is doggy day care. Our first few months of dog ownership my husband and I worked opposite shifts, so Foster was never alone. However, with recent schedule changes I like to get him to daycare or have someone stop by, considering he has to be in the crate since the apartment is so small and we have no storage room for breakable/chewable items. 

We also do the off-leash dog park at least twice a week, since he does not have a yard to play in.

Just some things to think about 

ETA: We are on the ground level, and I wouldn't even consider moving to an upper-level. Definitely try for a first floor apartment if possible!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Everyone has given you some very good advice. I certainly agree it's not the size of your space - we have a decent size house, and the pups are always next to us. Golden's like their people. Also agree that it's not a yard that makes an exercised dog. 

If you go into it knowing you will have to put effort into his/her exercise requirements and that works for you, then you should be fine. Potty training will be your biggest hurdle but again knowledge is key - the folks here have done a great job setting realistic expectations for you. As long as you go into it knowing Golden's don't come the way they're portrayed on TV - they're a lot of work, and you are willing to do that work, the size of your space is not an issue.


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Ffcmm said:


> Hello! i'm from singapore, and most of us in this country live in high rise apartments due to space constraints in this tiny country. It is totally doable, and don't let apartment life discourage you. Like the others said, you have to think long term. I'm 23 and my social life has taken a hit since i've gotten lily, but i wouldn't have it any other way- she fills my heart and brings me so much joy.
> 
> Remember you'll be dedicating over ten years of your life for this puppy, and it's going to take up most of your time and energy to raise your furbaby well. I'd say the most difficult part would be potty training especially if you don't work from home, but you could always get help for that, hire a dog walker if you're working.
> 
> Do think about the financial costs of owning a dog as well aside from the time commitment. Good luck!


Omg, Lily is so cute! I followed you guys on Instagram. My future puppy has the same birthday but is only a year younger. <333


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> Omg, Lily is so cute! I followed you guys on Instagram. My future puppy has the same birthday but is only a year younger. <333


hahha thank you! whats your instragram name! i want to follow too!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I believe it can be done. But it is all depend on how much you & your boyfriend commit with golden's needs. 

Are you willing to take him or her execrice no matter what, pouring rainny day or even if you are so tried after work? 
Are you willing to wake up at least an hour earlier than now, so your Golden gets exercise & time with you before work? 
Are you willing to spend your day off with outdoor activities instead of relaxing indoor?

I don't think size of house matter. Some people has big house with big fenced yard but it doesn't mean their dog has better life than other dogs. It is all depend on how much their owner share their time & life with their dogs. 

We have a good size fenced yard + open plan house but we take ours to walk everyday, taking him swimming & hiking at least 3-4 times a week. It has been non stop raining last 2 weeks but still taking him for a walk twice a day. We do our quick training game everyday, taking him his obedience class everyweek. He is 10 months old & We can tell if he doesn't get this amount exercise, he is not happy, restless even mischief.

Hope you & your boyfriend make what is best for you & Golden. Good luck!


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Ffcmm said:


> hahha thank you! whats your instragram name! i want to follow too!


I haven't got him yet! But I will let you know as soon as I start spamming pup pictures!!


----------

